
US election 2020: Michael Bloomberg mulls presidential bid - monkeydust
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-50340989
======
atlasunshrugged
This would be interesting but man the Democratic field is already crowded. I
know he switched back to Dem after being a Republican Mayor, maybe he could
switch to the Repub side and split that vote

------
monkeydust
So he's finally going to stand.

